# Is it normal for fish to sleep drifting vertically (tail up, head down)?



## huckleberry77 (May 31, 2014)

I had some neons do this for a while... and today I caught 2 new denisons in my QT sleeping completely vertically several hours after lights out. Is this a sign of illness, or normal? 

I did test my water and found a trace of ammonia (0.25?) but I had treated the tank with Prime already so it should not have harmed them. Did a 40% WC anyway just to be safe. It's a bump from adding 3 new fish to QT.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

That's how my tiger barbs and emperor tetras sleep but I wouldn't call it completely vertical. More like "somewhat" vertical.


----------



## huckleberry77 (May 31, 2014)

Thanks Romad 

Fish are all fine this morning so maybe it's just a normal thing for them. Last night I thought they must be dying and did a late night water change... maybe it saved them or maybe they were fine to begin with!:lol: Guess I will never know.


----------

